# What do I do with a dead baby rat?



## secretshrew (Oct 21, 2015)

I think it died very recently because it was still warm and full of milk. What should I do with him/her? I hear mama rats eat dead young for protean and I don't know if mama is gonna do that. I held the baby up to her because I wasn't sure she new it was dead, but he just sniffed and moved on to nesting things. How long should I wait before I remove it? Also I live in an apartment and I would feel awful flushing it or just throwing her/him away. Please and thank you


----------



## ratman7777 (Nov 11, 2015)

if you sure its dead bury it


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

The problem is they're living in an apartment and often times you don't have the option to bury your pet. Even city parks don't allow you to bury your pets.

To be honest I don't know where to bury or cremate animals in the city (if that's where you are). 

If I were you I'd call around and see if the vet or a humane society could cremate the little one. I'm curious if anyone else has another idea though.


----------



## secretshrew (Oct 21, 2015)

I'm pretty sure he's too small too cremate
I live right across from a funural home and I asked them once about cremating my betta fish. He said there would'nt be anything left


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

True, and it's up to you. You could also call the local humane society about options? I'm just trying to think of what I'd do and what I eventually have to do.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I would remove it right away and while yes sometimes moms will eat them, It is not something I would try for.

You can bury a pet in a potted plant. It wouldnt be very expensive to go out and buy a pot, a flower and some soil. That way they can be with you in memory. 

I have heard of people just placing their body in a nature without burying it. All things return to the earth.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

I tend to leave them int he cage if it happens in the first 24 hours (as mum would really benefit from the extra nutrition at that point) but remove and dispose of it if its after this, or shes not disposed of it herself. It does depend on the situation though. I tend to wrap it up and put it in the bin, though understand this sounds a bit heartless. I've been breeding for a while now though and its not uncommon in the first week. After about 2-3 weeks it hits me a lot harder, they have real personalities and often nick names by this stage


----------

